#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  KLM TECHNOLOGY: Engineering Design Guidelines & Project Engineering Standards

## dso

CAN ANYONE SHARE THE COMPLETE BELOW LISTED STANDARDS.

501.    Engineering Standards for Feasibly Study Specifications

502.    Engineering Standards for Basic Engineering Design Package Specifications

503.    Engineering Standards for Process Flow Diagram Specifications

504.    Engineering Standards for Equipment Layout and Spacing Specifications

505.    Engineering Standards for Piping and Instrumentation Diagrams (P&ID) Specifications

506.    Engineering Standards for Equipment Performance Guarantee Specifications

507.    Engineering Standards for Detail Engineering Design and Procurement Specifications

508.    Engineering Standards for General Commissioning Specifications

509.    Engineering Standards for Plant Operating Manuals Specifications

510.    Engineering Standards for Plant Equipment Manuals Specifications

511.    Engineering Standards for Project Numbering Specifications

512.    Engineering Standards for General Process Equipment Design Specifications

513.    Engineering Standards for Off Shore Piping and Instrumentation Specifications

520.  Engineering Standards for Mechanical Design Criteria Specifications

521.  Engineering Standards for Piping Design Criteria Specifications

522.  Engineering Standards for Piping Construction Criteria Specification

523.  Engineering Standards for Pipeline Construction Criteria Specifications

524.  Engineering Standards for Pipe Flange Criteria Specifications

525.  Engineering Standards for Piping Insulation Criteria Specifications

526.  Engineering Standards for Purchasing of Valves Specifications

527.  Engineering standards for Protective Coatings Specifications

528.  Engineering Standards for Process Requirements of Heat Exchangers Specifications

529.  Engineering Standards for Design of Unfired Pressure Vessel Specifications

530.  Engineering Standards for Tower and Drum Internals Specifications

531.  Engineering Standards for Fixed Bed Reactor Internals Specifications

532.  Engineering Standards for Air Cooled Heat Exchanger Specifications

533.  Engineering Standards for Fired Heater Specifications

534.  Engineering Standards for Industrial Boiler Specifications

535.  Engineering Standards for Centrifugal Pump Specifications

536.  Engineering Standards for Structural Steel Specifications

537.  Engineering Standards for Metallic Expansion Joints Specifications

538.  Engineering Standards for Pipe Hanging and Support Specifications

540.  Engineering Standards for Piping Flexibility Analysis Specifications

541.  Engineering Standards for Steam Jacketing of Piping Specifications

542   Engineering Standards for Piping Steam Tracing Specifications

543.  Engineering Standards for Preparation of P&I Diagrams Specifications

601.   Engineering Standards for Design of Water System Specifications

602.   Engineering Standards for Compressed Air System Specifications

603.   Engineering Standards for Fuel System Specifications

604.   Engineering Standards for Design of Liquid and Gas Transfer and Storage Specifications

605.   Engineering Standards for Design of Truck Loading Specifications

606.   Engineering Standards for Solids Handling System Specifications

607.   Engineering Standards for Design of Cooling Water System Specifications

608.   Engineering Standards for Design of Hot Oil and Tempered Water System Specifications

609.   Engineering Standards for Design of Heat Tracing and Winterizing System Specification

610.   Engineering Standards for Design of Piping System Specification

611.   Engineering Standards for Design of Gas Treating System Specification



612.   Engineering Standards for Design of Caustic and Chemical Injection System Specification

613.   Engineering Standards for Design of Waste Water Sewer System Specification

614.   Engineering Standards for Design of Compressor System Specifications

615.   Engineering Standards for Design of Fans and Blower System Specifications

616.   Engineering Standards for Design of Heat Exchange System Specifications

617.   Engineering Standards for Design of Steam Boiler System Specifications

618.   Engineering Standards for Design of Furnace System Specifications

619.   Engineering Standards for Design of Steam Trap System Specifications

620.   Engineering Standards for Design of Vessel and Separator System Specifications

621.   Engineering Standards for Design of Dryer System Specifications

622.   Engineering Standards for Design of Tower Internal Specifications

623.   Engineering Standards for Double Pipe Heat Exchanger Specifications

624.   Engineering Standards for Cooling Tower Systems Specifications

625.   Engineering Standards for Air Cooled Heat Exchanger Systems Specifications

626.   Engineering Standards for Solid Waste Treating Systems Specifications

627.   Engineering Standards for Vacuum Pump and Ejector System Specifications

628.   Engineering Standards for Vessels and Separator System Specifications

629.   Engineering Standards for Solid Liquid Separator System Specifications

630.   Engineering Standards for Gas Liquid Separator System SpecificationsSee More: KLM TECHNOLOGY: Engineering Design Guidelines & Project Engineering Standards

----------


## raj_01

Please help and upload these documents. Thank You.

----------


## muhammad usman

me too

Thanks

----------


## sharmeen

where are the links of these files?

----------


## aseptman

waiting too

----------


## mkhurram79

waiting........

----------


## ali.kianpour

if one can upload i appreciate

----------


## gateaux_boy

Please shared.

----------


## Manish318

If anyone have,please share

----------


## mutrosa

If anyone have,please share

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,


If anybody have, please share

----------


## javan

I am looking for these good references.

----------


## NESTIN

Waiting........

See More: KLM TECHNOLOGY: Engineering Design Guidelines & Project Engineering Standards

----------


## Gasflo

I will be highly appreciated if these documents are uploaded

----------


## losmoscas

Wating.....

----------


## orbawy

please share.

----------


## Florentina

I need this standards too...or any other company standards...
Thank you very much.





> Please help and upload these documents. Thank You.

----------


## Lennart

please upload KLM design guidelines

----------


## alikazanci

share please  :Smile:

----------


## Noppakhun

Good documents, please share

Thanks

----------


## rkgupta

If any body hace please up load, I need it

----------


## escariote

please share.. i need this file as well.. 
thank you

----------


## os12

Dear all!
I would appreciate, if you shared these documents

----------


## gelsomin0

share, please

----------


## pardeep174

awesome buddy please share--

See More: KLM TECHNOLOGY: Engineering Design Guidelines & Project Engineering Standards

----------


## canhgachien

Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

It is too bad... they used to make these standards available for free.  I guess it is needed to use a different company's standards.

----------


## harish_mee@yahoo.com

Please upload KLM standard for fired heaters

----------


## KP SAHU

pl upload

----------


## tvp100

Anyone got these?

----------


## yogacruise

Pls upload thank u

----------


## whtechc

any update on this? still no links?

----------


## locke

Waiting  Thank you.

----------


## technicaldreamer

Looking for these standards. From the link above you can have only an uncompete copy as a sample.
Thanx

----------


## deshpandep33

please share

----------


## whtechc

please share this.
Thanks

----------


## anis016

please share this documents


ThanksSee More: KLM TECHNOLOGY: Engineering Design Guidelines & Project Engineering Standards

----------


## alain1980

please upload . thanks

----------

